# For Jim, especially, but everyone else, too



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Check out the new issue of _Saveur_ magazine. A very long, excellent article on al-Andalus (Andalusia) in Spain with lots of recipes; a very thoughtful piece by Madhur Jaffrey on Pakistan; and an in-depth look at: beets ! Quite a good issue, this one.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Beets, Beets, Beets!! I'm goin' now to grab a copy...

Thanks!!!


----------

